# Hunt for food not for sport?



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Do you hunt mostly for sport or food can't choose both which one do you hunt for first.*​
Food2133.87%Sport4166.13%


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I choose a topic for one of my college english papers on the benefits of hunting. One section of my paper focused on the how people hunt for food, and not for the sport. It made me think how many people actually hunt only for the food and don't really think about it as a sport. Personally I hunt for the sport and the added meat in the fridge is a plus, but i consider it a sport first.

I'm going to start a pole, but my idea is that most people from this site will choose sport, because we talk hunting on this site all the time for sport, but just cerious. The statisitcs I get will help me out with a paper in the spring semester so all inquires to the pole would be great!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

With out a doubt sport comes before food on the list of reasons I hunt. If I were only concerned about food I would simply stroll on down to the local super market and buy the food, as it would be multiple times cheaper than the amount of money I spend on decoys, shells, gas, etc. I also don't sit and day dream about eating the game I take, I day dream about the hunt.

With that said, I eat it too, and I enjoy doing so very much. But you said pick just one, so it's a no brainer for me. Sport.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess if I go hunting with a full freezer at home that I'm hunting for the sport of it.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

> If I were only concerned about food I would simply stroll on down to the local super market and buy the food, as it would be multiple times cheaper than the amount of money I spend on decoys, shells, gas, etc.


Exactly what I was going to say. Unless your living in a cabin in the middle of nowhere, I don't think there's many people that hunt just for food.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hunt for food for me and the lesser predators. We have replaced the bears, lions and wolves out here on the prairie with ourselves so its our responsibility to live within the food chain that existed. It is our duty as the top predators around here to keep the life cycles healthy.

I hunt for the kill, I don't hunt for sport.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I hunt for the "hunt". Not the kill or the sport.

To me the kill only means to be out there and enjoying it for one sole reason and thats to kill, and to me that actually matters very little. Sports are about teams and competition amongest them. Somthing I hate that get brought into hunting by many ("teams", hunting contests, etc..)

Like Diver said, I truely enjoy eating the game I take. But unless I lived like Grizzly Adams, I dont see myself hunting only for the meat. It's just not practical when you compare the costs of hunting vs the cost of food in the supermarket.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> To me the kill only means to be out there and enjoying it for one sole reason and thats to kill, and to me that actually matters very little.


The kill, when you are past the point of no return the safety is off.. that's when my adrenaline really gets flowing. I love the hunt more than the kill but to be honest its the kill I am hunting for.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Since the poll asks for what you MOSTLY do it for I'd say the meat. I would rather eat wild game than chicken, pork or beef. If it were only either or I'd than say probably for the sport as like others said its way cheaper to go to the store than hunt.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I do it cause chick dig camo and love my truck!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> I do it cause chick dig camo and love my truck!


There must be something wrong with me (there is), cuz I haven't found this to be true. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > I do it cause chick dig camo and love my truck!
> ...


They do!

However, most of the time they look more like this...
.









Then like this!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dibs on the top one. I be she's about as "appreciative" as they get.

2clucks nailed it. The whole experience, killing usually means it was a successful experience. I love eating what I kill as well.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Girl 2 doesn't exist. Well, I'm sure she does. But I'm pretty sure she belongs to someone much better at life than I. Or any of you boneheads for that matter dd:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> I hunt for the "hunt". Not the kill or the sport.
> 
> To me the kill only means to be out there and enjoying it for one sole reason and thats to kill, and to me that actually matters very little. Sports are about teams and competition amongest them. Somthing I hate that get brought into hunting by many ("teams", hunting contests, etc..)
> 
> Like Diver said, I truely enjoy eating the game I take. But unless I lived like Grizzly Adams, I dont see myself hunting only for the meat. It's just not practical when you compare the costs of hunting vs the cost of food in the supermarket.


Excellant post!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I still haven't figured out how killing food became a sport. I know some will say its an imitation of what the Kings and Lords did for entertainment in the past. I will never give in and accept death as a sport. I can see shooting games like skeet shooting and the many other competitive shooting events as sports but never will I agree any bird or animal was killed in sport. Killing for sport is the fast track to loss of hunting rights. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I put sport, but I love the meat.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> I put sport, but I love the meat.


And if that isn't a sig line...... dd:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I shoudl change that then.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> > To me the kill only means to be out there and enjoying it for one sole reason and thats to kill, and to me that actually matters very little.
> 
> 
> The kill, when you are past the point of no return the safety is off.. that's when my adrenaline really gets flowing. I love the hunt more than the kill but to be honest its the kill I am hunting for.


I hunt for the "hunt". But, to truely appreciate the hunt, you must make the kill.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Even though wild game tastes good, 
I would pick sport over food because the I love the adrenaline rush of having a big buck walk under my stand or having waterfowl cupped up coming into my decoys.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess you could call it sport.

reasons I hunt. 
1. I love being out doors.
2. I love to shoot something.
3. I was taught at an early age. If you don't eat it DONT KILL IT!

I do work and my house is by no means going hungry. therefore my hunting is for sport. I also clean, package, cook, and eat everything I kill.

that is up until the last 7 or 8 years. I have since been on a couple of predator hunts. and a couple of crow hunts. I have never tried to eat either of these and don't plan to. but i will take them out if given the chance.

Also I go hunting several times per year that I don't fire a shot.
When I get home the wife says. well that was a crappy day. 
And I always reply, nope it was a great day. I saw this or that.
I was outside. and not at work. Peaceful and quiet. no TV/radio, talking ect. Just the sounds of the woods.
SO HOW DOES IT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

They are both the same girl.

girl 2 is after the bar closes.

and girl 1 is after you wake up in the morning.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I HUNT for the sport. The actually KILLING is done for the food.


----------

